# Looking for a coleslaw recipe...



## Phil (Feb 6, 2006)

..this coleslaw was a feature in a seafood restaurant, Seven Seas, years ago in Dallas. All I can tell you is that it was runny, had a garlic flavor, ivory in color, and wasn't sweet. I've been through many a book and haven't found anything close. 
Thanks in advance. Phil, the newbie.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Phil and welcome to discuss cooking.  I see that your post is getting a bit aged and so I'm bumping it up.  I'm sorry that I don't have the recipe that you are looking for, and am suprized that no-one has yet answered you question, or provided a recipe.  This is a great group on this site, and if the answer is there, it is usually posted almost before you've stopped typing.

I hope someone has the recipe you're looking for.  You might also try a Google search, or go to a copycat recipe site with the name of the restaurant where you had the cole-slaw.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Phil (Feb 23, 2006)

*Death to a post....*

My first post, and I sure wished someone knew something. It was the best cole slaw I ever ate. I'll try again. Thanks


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a recipe for garlic coleslaw which might be similar to what you are looking for... ? I have never been to Seven Seas, but I thought I would post it anyway.

       1 sm Head cabbage 
       2-3 cloves fresh minced garlic 
     1/2 c  plain yogurt ( or use sour cream) 
     1/4 c  rice vinegar 
     1/2 tsp salt 
       1 tsp sugar 
           fresh ground black pepper to taste

Shread cabbage and place in big bowl. Combine all other ingredients in seperate bowl and wisk. Pour over cabbage and toss to coat. 

 Hope that helps...


----------



## Phil (Feb 24, 2006)

*Tanks...*

The restaurant has been closed for years. I never was that fond of slaw, but this runny, unappetizing mush, was delicious. I've even heard of buttermilk and such in the recipe, not sure, but yours sounds plausable. I'll mix a batch and try.


----------



## Shunka (Feb 24, 2006)

Phil, the recipe I use the most is from my great-grandmother. All it is is shredded cabbage, carrots, some onions and bell pepper that has been lightly salted and left to drain. The dressing is canned evaporated milk mixed with sugar and then white vinegar to thicken it up. Taste and add salt pepper to taste.  Pour the dressing over the veggies and mix. That is all there is to it.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 24, 2006)

add resurrector of dead threads to gw's list of accomplishments. way to go man!!!

btw, alix had her dad's recipe for a "not sweet" cole slaw. you could add garlic, lemme see if i can find it.


----------



## Constance (Feb 25, 2006)

Phil said:
			
		

> The restaurant has been closed for years. I never was that fond of slaw, but this runny, unappetizing mush, was delicious. I've even heard of buttermilk and such in the recipe, not sure, but yours sounds plausable. I'll mix a batch and try.



The dressing sounds to me like some sort of buttermilk vinaigrette, if such a thing is possible. 
I found one cole slaw recipe that called for a dressing of one package Ranch Dressing mix and 1 quart of buttermilk. You combine it with the slaw and let it stand. The cabbage will release, liquid, so that would make it runny.  you could always add extra garlic, salt, pepper, whatever.


----------



## Alix (Feb 25, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> add resurrector of dead threads to gw's list of accomplishments. way to go man!!!
> 
> btw, alix had her dad's recipe for a "not sweet" cole slaw. you could add garlic, lemme see if i can find it.


 
Thanks for reminding me buckytom. Joe's Famous Coleslaw is not at all creamy, but you could likely mess with it a bit to see what would fit.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Maybe This*

I have a recipe for a Vinaigrette Coleslaw that I got out of my Better Homes and Gardens Cookbook, it doesn't have garlic in it but I am sure you could add it in. Hope this helps.
*Vinaigrette Coleslaw*
3 T vinegar
2 T Sugar
2 T Salad Oil
1/2 Tsp Caraway Seed(OPTIONAL)
1/4 Tsp Dry Mustard
1/4 Tsp Salt
1/8 to 1/4 Tsp Black Pepper
3 C shredded Green Cabbage
1 C shredded Carrots(2 medium)
1/4 C thinly sliced Green Onions(2)
For vinaigrette, in a screw-top jar combine vinegar, sugar, oil, caraway seeds(if desired), mustard, salt, and pepper. Cover; shake well. In a large bowl combine the cabbages, carrots, and green onions. pour vinaigrette over hte cabbage mixture. Toss lighly to coat. Cover and chill for 2 to 24 hours. Makes 6 side-dish servings.

For a *Creamy Coleslaw* prepare as above, except omit vinaigrette (vinegar, sugar, salad oil, caraway seeds, dry mustard, salt, and pepper). In a small bowl stir together 1/2 C of Mayonnaise or Salad Dressing(Miracle Whip), 1 T Vinegar, 1 to 2 Tsp Sugar, 1/2 Tsp Celery Seeds, and 1/4 Tsp Salt. Pour mayonnaise mixture over cabbage mixture. Toss lightly to coat. Cover and chill for 2 to 24 hours. Makes 6 side-dish servings.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 12, 2006)

THIS sounds interesting
http://http://www.fbnr.com/cgi-bin/title_search/title_search.cgi?search_string=slaw


----------



## Phil (Mar 13, 2006)

*Thanks, everyone...*

...I may not find the one I am looking for, but this does bring out a lot of interesting and different ways to have slaw. I might find one I like better.


----------

